# Charlotte, Nc Best thyroid doctors???



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

It doesn't have to be an endo.
Anyone here who has a good doctor, that perscribe Amour or treat your symptoms and not just TSH?? thanks


----------



## Misvenus000 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know if this helps you any but I do know an ENT, that can refer you to an awesome Endocrinologist, from Monroe, NC is Corner Stone ENT. They have a few locations. They were super awesome for me. Always on the ball. Some insurance companies need referrals for specialists, as an Endocrinologist. But I would highly recommend Corner Stone. They were very helpful and extremely professional. I'm not sure how much that can help you but I hope you find someone that will help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had an awesome surgeon I can recommend but my replacement meds are being managed my me. My doctor basically prescribes what I ask him to - one good thing is he does ignore TSH and doses on my FT-3 and FT-4. He's a DO.
PM me if you would like his name.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

@Misvenus000 thanks so much I truly appreciate it.
@Lovlkn thanks again, I'm calling him tomorrow!


----------



## sky4angels (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm also in the Charlotte area and looking for a doc. Any rec's?


----------

